# diamond dove death



## balthazor31503 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey guys. Wondering if someone can help me out with this. I have... scratch that... had two Diamond Doves. Supposedly a male and female. Had them I say about 3 months or more. They were being kept in a 18x30x35 cage. cage was on screened porch with my sun conure and cockatiel. When it started getting colder outside we put plastic over the screen to keep out most of the cold. About a month ago or less I decided to bring the doves inside in my room to get more personal with them. I saw on youtube where alot of people had gotten them hand tamed. Wasn't neccesarily looking for that as I was planning on building an avery next year and seeing if they would breed. Anyway about 2 weeks ago I decided that the cage was just too big for my room so I put them back out on the porch and brought the other two birds inside. When I went outside to check on them this morning they were both sitting in the food dish. They often do this so I didn't worry but when i went to get there water bowl out they didn't move. And my hand was right next to them. They never let me get anywhere near that close to them. The one was completely lethargic (i think that's the word) I actually could pet each one. when i picked up the closest it didn't do anything. barelly tried to even right itself as i was moving it around. It's eyes were barely open but not sunken in. I tried giving it some water by just dipping my finger in the water and touching its bill, yes i see were i wasn't supposed to now, and it moved it's head around and tried to swallow. Don't think it got anything. I put it back in the cage and go to pick the other one up. this one is more alert and struggles out of my hand and across the cage. it never would even attempt to fly just little hops. I had to go to work so I gave them food and water and went to work. figured for sure when I got home i'd be digging a hole for two little birds. Suprise!! the one that was more alert was up on the purches. Didn't look sick, very frisky, not puffed up at all. Pretty well normal actions and looks. Of course the first one was dead. Now I will admit that I am not the best bird keeper. I've gone over a week before without checking on them and they had plenty of food. No water in the dish but food. On this occasion it hadn't been more than 3 days since i last check on them so I know they hadn't been without water more than a day at the most. When I picked up the first one trying to look at it and get it to drink it pooped in my hand. It was mostly water with a small smidge of white in it. Nothing like I saw on these boards for a dehydrated bird. I'm located in SE Georgia. weather has been muggy and foggy last three days but not cold. did a candle test for drafts around the cage and found none. Any help with what could have caused the sudden sickness and death then sudden looking acting normal?
Thanks to everyone for taking the time to read this. 
P.S. I have no avian vet close enough to take the dead bird or any droppings too.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry about your little dove ...........2 things I see right off- #1. Sudden change in temperature. Outside, inside, then put back outside.
#2. Neglect. Sorry to be so blunt....... But caged birds need fresh food and WATER everyday! When their caged, its your responsibility to see that their needs are met. They can't go looking for it themselves.
What you 'should' have done (before you left for work), was bring them inside to warm them up. Birds puffed up and sitting on the bottom of the cage are cold or sick.


----------



## balthazor31503 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the response msFreebird. Yes I'll be the first to admit I do neglect by babies from time to time. It's something I'm working on every day. So don't aplogize for being blunt. What I find strange is that they both were showing the same symptoms. One just more severe than the other. I did my morning checks this morning and the remaining dove is acting like nothing had happened. You stated I should have brought them inside to warm them up. Believe me that is what I wanted to do. But I needed to take Monday off work and they were not about to allow me to stay home and nurse a bird back to health. Maybe if I was the bosses pet. I fretted all day wanting to just run home and check on them but couldn't. If I had a local vet I would have at least taken them in and just called in that I was going to be a little late. I'm not replacing it till next spring when I can build their avery so I hope the little guy will be alright by itself. I'm not about to bring it back inside this soon and subject it to another drastic enviroment change. Thanks again for you help


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I am also sorry for your loss. But you really need to rethink having birds at all. The fact that you admit to not being the best bird keeper says it all. You need to research the care of each separate species before bringing them into your home. Until you know for sure the needs of your birds, you should NOT add to your flock. 

It is too bad that a bird had to die. They deserve better. If you are going to keep the birds you have left, make sure you understand all their needs. This includes, but are not limited to:

Fresh water daily
Feed only what they eat daily
Temperature controlled environment per the needs of each species/do not move birds inside to outside and back again
Checked several times daily for health and well being/get a friend to care for them if you are going to be gone
Get immediate Vet Care if birds appear sick/injured
Clean the cage environment as needed

If you can not, or will not, give your birds better care, you need to rehome them. They need a lot better care then what you have given them, by your own admission. If you don't start taking their care more seriously, you will suffer the same end results you had with the dove.


----------



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss but feel a lot more sorry for the birds in your care.

I do not believe that you should be adding anymore birds to your group. Caring for an animal is a big responsibility and unless you have the circumstances to take this on board you shouldn't have any. Here in Australia, to not have checked on your birds for a week is an offense of animal abuse reportable to the animal welfare authorities.

You should really rethink the your reasons for having birds in the first place and I hope you do give your remaining birds the care they deserve.

I'm not sorry to be blunt and can't believe you have been so blind to those in your care.


----------



## balthazor31503 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I didn't think I would get slammed so hard but I deserve it. Just for the record when I said the birds were left for a week, I didn't mean totally. My mom was supposed to be watching them and when I came back she informed me she forgot to check on the doves outside. I know that is no excuse but I did want to clarify that. I try to stretch myself to much when it comes to my interest and unfortunately the dove paid the ultimate price. For those that are worried My Tiel and Sun are taken alot better care of. They stay in my room with me and get checked and handled daily. 
My original post was not to stir up anger in this forum but to try to understand why one dove that seem to be next to deaths door is now just fine. From what responses I've gotten so far I think it all boils down to the moving them in and back out of the house so suddenly. 
Thanks again everyone for your responses. I do appreciate them.


----------

